# My 36 gallon bowfront!



## RabbitsAreSlow (Apr 30, 2009)

So my tank is pretty much done and fully stocked. I wanted to post here for everyone to see one because it wouldn't be possible without all the help and info I have received from this awesome forum and two because I am very proud of it. I am most proud of the fact that one, this is my first aquarium that was 'created' and setup from the start all by myself. When I was younger I always had smaller aquariums but since I was young and irresponsible, and spoiled, my father maintained them...I just got to enjoy them. Now I fully understand the maintenance and upkeep and have a great appreciation for this hobby and still can't get enough! And yes, there are currently two filters running as I am building up the beneficial bacteria in my new wet/dry sump that you can see in the 3rd pic. I even built and painted the stand...yay! I can't wait to get a bigger aquarium way down the road! :thumbsup: Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

EPIC, looks amazing.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

congratulations,you have a really lovely tank.
well done on all your hard work.
what have you stocked it with ?


----------



## Guppyluver4ever (May 19, 2009)

You did great on the stand, and even better getting that tank ready!!! I love to see peoples tanks, it gives me new ideas, and how great it would be if i could get a bigger tank, and then when they are small tanks, i find myself amazed on what people can do with small tanks


----------



## Guppyluver4ever (May 19, 2009)

oh yeah i meant to tell you that the bow front makes it seem so much bigger


----------



## RabbitsAreSlow (Apr 30, 2009)

Having a bowfront allows even more possibilities as its wider or deeper in the center. I actually wish it was bigger so I could fit all my black stone in there but I can't for now. Thank you all for the wonderful comments...even though I am pretty much finished with this tank, we all know your never done and the kind words are encouragement to keep going! In my tank I have 23 fish total. 5 bloodfin tetras, 4 pristella tetras, 3 serpae (i think) tetras, 3 emperor tetras, 3 angelfish, 2 green cories, 2 other types of cories, and 1 dwarf pleco. I think my tank is reached it's maximum...my local fish guy tells me all the "catfish" are beneficial and don't count against my tank limit...so maybe a few more fishies in the near future? Hehe. Maybe even some more plants...I love to see a lot of vegetation of all varieties and lengths! Cheers! :-D


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Congrats on a tank well done! Looks great!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

it is very true,you never quite satisfied,and there is usually always a little
more room,so get planting,and if possible increas the serpae,your angel
could suffer from them.


----------



## RabbitsAreSlow (Apr 30, 2009)

willow said:


> it is very true,you never quite satisfied,and there is usually always a little
> more room,so get planting,and if possible increas the serpae,your angel
> could suffer from them.


You mean increase my serpae count from 3 to more? No one picks on anyone in the tank. Everyone gets along great! The only real bully is my bristlenose pleco...he just chases everyone else around at random too...everyone sticks to their school and seems to get along great though...


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

i feel like the stock is already pretty heavy... wouldn't increasing the serpae be a bad idea for increased bioload?


----------



## Ramenuzumaki (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!

thats AMAZING
i love the lighting and everything i love i love it

i wish i could find a cheap bowfront aquarium! D:
bowfronts are so kewl looking and pretty


----------

